# Professional black women in Dubai?



## uncommonfavor

Just curious, are there black professional women in Dubai?. What is life like?


----------



## Ogri750

With the amount of diffrent nationalities, cultures etc in Dubai, does it matter about a skin colour?


----------



## DXB-NY

i was going to be sarcastic but hmm. I would like to think i can speak on behalf of other professional black women in Dubai. We are treated the same as anyone else, or heck i think i am. 
Now if you want to discusss things such as hair care- there are a plethora of salons. Outside of that, i dont see the difference or any unique difference btwn black women and "other" women.


----------



## uncommonfavor

Thanks for all your replies and thanks for the detailed information provided. To be quite honest, the last thing on my mind when i asked the question was color. I was more interested in how to get my hair done, where to shop for makeup, where to get products or groceries that we are accustomed to in the USA and experiences of other women of color in Dubai. I got a lot of information from Dugal007 and DXB-NY - thank you.


----------



## DesertStranded

Ogri750 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> It wasn't a crticism, just a wondering as to why, on a professional level, skin colour would make any difference here to an expat.
> 
> Thanks


Actually, on a professional level it does matter unfortunately. It shouldn't but it does. When I was living in Dubai and working as a Recruiter for a Recruitment agency, the salaries offered to candidates and even whether or not someone was considered for an interview depended more on their nationality and skin color and sometimes their religion than their actual education and experience. The Arab companies were usually the more discriminatory.


----------



## futurexpate

*Hello*

Thanks for posting. What I would like to know is are there any African American beauty salons anywhere ?


----------



## Felixtoo2

Gosh Ogri i am surprised at your naivety! Colour of skin here and nationality completely effect your life in Dubai at every level, from pay to perception.


----------



## Vickydouk

*African7American Hait cut and beauty products*



uncommonfavor said:


> Thanks for all your replies and thanks for the detailed information provided. To be quite honest, the last thing on my mind when i asked the question was color. I was more interested in how to get my hair done, where to shop for makeup, where to get products or groceries that we are accustomed to in the USA and experiences of other women of color in Dubai. I got a lot of information from Dugal007 and DXB-NY - thank you.



For all what you need as a black lady just pay a visit to DEIRA, you will have all you need as american beauty product for black and several hair salons for black women.
Cheers


----------

